# Zombies?



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

Forum members have talked about Zombies and I have always thought they were talking about the people that didn't prepare and had hit the streets, after the shtf, in search of food and water. But now I happen to be watching the Discovery Channel about the "Zombie Apocalypse" and it's about flesh eating zombies right out of a 50's horror movie!

One lady bought a certain house and is prepping to save her kids and husband from the zombies.

Now. I know about bath salts and voodoo using puffer fish poison and now they are talking about the gooberment using LSD in experiments on citizens but flesh eating zombies wandering all over the place? Really?


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

well lets say it is not high on my list of things to prepare for.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

It is basically just a joke. Or a code or symbol of really bad times that could be coming. Not real zombies. Just a stupid word that caught on.


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

I have only experienced these zombies while wearing my tin foil hat . That being said , I don't think there's any bad reason to begin prepping and the S could HTF any day for any reason .


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

For some reason a lot of people see it is as fun (or funny) to prep for zombies where prepping for other realistic possibilities makes one _crazy_. I think it's a kind of coping mechanism. If you say you are prepping for the zombie apocalypse your are essentially prepping for a worst case scenario, one that pretty much includes everything potential catastrophe short of a big boom and no more planet earth. It is also symbolizes the possibility of an post-incident world where it is going to be every man for himself, with every other body coming after you, your family and your supplies. The zombie craze is very popular and is well rooted into the American culture. Even FEMA and other agencies use it to encourage preparedness.


----------



## Attila (Jan 30, 2011)

Well folks, there I see quite a few similarities between zombies and obama voters.

I present this youtube video clip of Bob Hope having zombies explained to him.


----------



## pawpaw (Dec 21, 2011)

The phrase 'zombies' was coined in the preparedness movement to jokingly refer to the hordes of hungry, mind-numbed people who may wander aimlessly for an opportunity to feed, get warm, find drugs, or what ever.....
Yes, I'm an authority. This scene is played out weekly when my son comes over with his trash bag full of dirty laundry. After setting it on his mother's washer, he turns the fridge into 'Central Ops', then fans out to inspect the LSA (Liquor Storage Area).:rofl:


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

The prepper zombies are also referred to as MZBs Mutant Zombie Bikers. Basically a catch all term for bad guys out to get you and your stuff or do you harm. Zombies, as in the "eat your flesh", is mostly a plot element in PAW (Post Apocalyptic World) fiction/stories. 

Sentry described it pretty well. To build on his comments, the "I'm prepping for a zombie apocalypse." is again kind of a catch all as if there really were such a thing you'd have to isolate and/or bug out, defend you and your family, society would be gone, law would be gone and remaining survivors very well could band together into MAGs (Mutual Assistance Groups). If your preps are such that you can handle a zombie apocalypse then you should be able to handle most other disasters.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

FYI, if you're into them, my newest PAW story, in the fiction forum, is called Rabid Zombies and starts out with the Florida 'Bath Salts' incident.


----------



## mamak (Nov 28, 2012)

And then there are those out there who really believe in a Walking Dead or I Am Legend kind of senario. Gerber actually jumped on the bandwagon and is selling a zombie weapons kit. I saw it on amazon - originally like $350.00 now it's somewhere around $260. Whatever floats your boat.
I, personally, am more afraid of living people.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

The only zombies I'm going to see are in a glass.


----------



## Attila (Jan 30, 2011)

Magus said:


> The only zombies I'm going to see are in a glass.


Hahahahaha good one!


----------



## momomarly (Dec 5, 2012)

My family loves zombie movies. When we first started prepping we jokingly told the kids that was why we were prepping. It really got the kids on board. Now we talk about different scenarios that don't include zombies, but it made sense to them at first.


----------



## spregan (Aug 6, 2011)

My daughter is into prepping now because we watch "The walking dead" together. She knows its not real, and we joke about it, but she likes prepping with me. It's nice to have a common interest with her, especially since my wife, son and other daughter could care less about prepping


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

Dixie said:


> Forum members have talked about Zombies and I have always thought they were talking about the people that didn't prepare and had hit the streets, after the shtf, in search of food and water. But now I happen to be watching the Discovery Channel about the "Zombie Apocalypse" and it's about flesh eating zombies right out of a 50's horror movie!
> 
> One lady bought a certain house and is prepping to save her kids and husband from the zombies.
> 
> Now. I know about bath salts and voodoo using puffer fish poison and now they are talking about the gooberment using LSD in experiments on citizens but flesh eating zombies wandering all over the place? Really?


I think the whimsical sci-fi zombie is an analogy for the golden hoard, those who don't prep and will panic if the SHTF. I don't think many are really worried about a Zombie Apocalypse, its just a fun, somewhat socially acceptable (i.e. it is considered not paranoid) way to prepare for tactical operations.


----------



## preponomics (Nov 18, 2012)

Dixie said:


> but flesh eating zombies wandering all over the place? Really?


Yes really

They exist alright and the key to keeping them off your property is this forum.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

The term is basically just to inject some fun into an otherwise mundane and boring task. Realistically speaking, something similar to the modern depiction of "zombies" is possible with a mutation of the rabies virus....although I'd guess it's highly improbably without genetic engineering, given how long the rabies virus has been around.


----------



## fondini (Mar 18, 2012)

I saw them on tv, a horrible place called the DNC.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

zombieresponder said:


> ...Realistically speaking, something similar to the modern depiction of "zombies" is possible with a mutation of the rabies virus.....


Hey, that's the plot of my new PAW story!


----------



## MetalPrepper (Nov 25, 2012)

You know one can really learn alot from like say "The Walking Dead".....hey.... crossbows are deadly, acurate, quite.....you don't use up yer ammo; always move quietly; smoke attracts zombies; gunshots attract zombies; a shot to the brain usually takes care of the problem.....


----------



## Outpost (Nov 26, 2012)

Funny this should come up... I've been talking about zombies with some friends of mine who, at first, didn't understand the metaphor.

Here are my two cents.... (sorry, I'm in a mood!) 

In literature, things like vampires, werewolves, zombies, ghosts and such, have always been used metaphorically. The TV show "Being Human", for example, uses the vampire character as a metaphor for drug-addiction, the werewolf character as a metaphor for mental illness (rage, anger, etc), and the ghost character as a metaphor for self-esteem and emotional issues (she can't be seen by "normal" people, nobody can touch her, she can't seem to communicate with "normals".... etc....).

Zombies have always been terrifying because they represent a displacement of one's own individual will, one way or the other. In the older zombie myths, it was "mind-control" by a witch-doctor, or medicine-man, or witch. The contemporary zombie, is (as someone in the forum previously mentioned, and as I paraphrase) a widely used metaphor representing the masses of mindless "eaters", overcoming by virtue of overwhelming numbers while the innocent (normal) people are in a constant state of retreat in an attempt to find someplace they can peacefully live out their lives and just be left alone. (Sound familiar now????)

One could conceivably carry the metaphor even further with the addition of the "Zombie Contagion". It would be a metaphor for an unhealthy philosophy, an "infection", if you will, of the mind, turning someone into a mindless unthinking, uncaring being which produces nothing, but consumes the innocent. The method of death, ie, the shot to the head, would be the metaphor for winning back the mind (or recovering someone from the unhealthy philosophy, ideal, etc...).

Additionally, years ago, when the political-correctness movement began affecting video games, it was considered inappropriate to show people being killed, even in a video game. The creators of the games discovered that killing zombies, on the other hand, seemed perfectly acceptable. Zombie-killing, then became the rage. Out of that fad, our present social infatuation with zombies seems to stem.

Due to the popularity and immediately recognizable nature of "zombies", even the government has used (and continues to use) them in preparedness education. As an example, I offer the following:
http://www.cdc.gov/phpr/zombies.htm
and
http://blogs.cdc.gov/publichealthmatters/2011/05/preparedness-101-zombie-apocalypse/

Even I, at 56 years old, have to recognize the humor in all of it. Yes, my government wastes more money on more stupid s#!t, but this program actually has the positive impact of getting LOTS of people thinking about basic preparation. It's a beginning....

As for the "documentary" cited, it makes me think of the "documentary" which was narrated by Patrick Stewart (Cpt. Picard) about "dragons"! It was actually very well done and, if one was not already aware that it was a tongue-in-cheek yet in-depth exercise in film-making, one would almost be tempted to conclude that the makers were serious about the content.

Also, let's be honest.... here in New Hampshire, for example, our favorite sport is politics, but our second favorite is screwing with the media. Should some film-crew show up at my doorstep asking whether I saw lights in the sky last night, I would be strongly tempted to put my hat on sideways, adopt my strongest New Hampshire "twang", and inform them that I saw Elvis in the widow of the flying saucer, and bigfoot lives in my basement....



...somehow, I don't think I'm alone in this......

:brickwall:

Your mileage may vary....

Let the Zombie Apocalypse begin.......

God Bless.


----------

